# NeckTeck - new Spenger pinch collar



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Spenger's got a new pinch collar called NeckTech. Have anyone tried it yet? What do you think? Here's the link: http://www.sprenger.de/hs/abt_hund/neuheiten/canine_ultra_necktech_deu.pdf


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

looks gimmicky...


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool. I would buy one. I think it is similar to the plastic pinch but looks well made.

I like the connection with the snap. Looks handy.


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Marina Schmidt said:


> Spenger's got a new pinch collar called NeckTech. Have anyone tried it yet? What do you think? Here's the link: http://www.sprenger.de/hs/abt_hund/neuheiten/canine_ultra_necktech_deu.pdf




stick with a normal prong collar


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

They both look like they're the no slip design, where the prongs are in two different directions. I'd probably buy one just for the novelty of it, plus Bernie would like some new bling.

Laura


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Ted Efthymiadis said:


> stick with a normal prong collar


Agree. It'll cost less and function better.

Good news - no one can see the prongs - bad news a thick coated GSD probably won't feel them.

BTW, the plastic prong collar on a strong dog is not fool-proof! Snap and over his shoulder goes one care!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like HS is trying to make a PC correct pinch collar. ](*,)


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Perhaps this has been designed for use in countries where discretion must be practised if you want to use a pinch?:

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-HS-Stainles...temQQimsxZ20090618?IMSfp=TL090618175006r12265


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"The *Neck Teck by Herm Sprenger* is a revolutionary prong collar with superior design that enhances not only the performance of the prong collar, the Neck Tech also maintains a *stylish and ultra discreet appearance* too"......................blah bla bla....................."The enclosed design of the Neck Tech conceals the prongs on both long hair and short hair dogs making this prong collar very discreet without the need for a nylon prong collar cover"........blah blah blah................ "A recommended LuvMyDog prong collar."
​

[/FONT]


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Marina Schmidt said:


> Spenger's got a new pinch collar called NeckTech. Have anyone tried it yet? What do you think? Here's the link: http://www.sprenger.de/hs/abt_hund/neuheiten/canine_ultra_necktech_deu.pdf


Meh Why The only reason would be for discretion


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok I was just curious. As for the discretion: I don't know about America but here Germany people look at you as a animal abuser using a prong but I don't care.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, but it's not forbidden as in one of your neighbouring countries......not mentioning any names but sitting right in the middle of it.


----------



## Andrew Rowley (Nov 3, 2008)

mmmm looks like reinventing the wheel. But yeah got to get one for the novelty factor


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Yeah, but it's not forbidden as in one of your neighbouring countries......not mentioning any names but sitting right in the middle of it.


Exactly. I doubt very much this collar would be considered a "novelty" to those who are living in countries where pinch collars are no longer allowed.[-( Hopefully this is a better alternative than those nylon pinch collar "covers".


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Exactly. I doubt very much this collar would be considered a "novelty" to those who are living in countries where pinch collars are no longer allowed.[-( Hopefully this is a better alternative than those nylon pinch collar "covers".


 
good point! I forgot to think about that.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

LOL. Looks like a BDSM Charm Necklace.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> LOL. Looks like a BDSM Charm Necklace.


-shifty eyes....- yeah it kind of does


----------



## Tim Bartlett (May 21, 2007)

I saw these today at the Schweikert store in Germany. I was going to get one for the novelty factor, but the $60 price tag was too much for something I would never use. They have VERY tiny prongs that you can see from the link and rattle around like crazy because of all the metal. Stick with the original pinch collar.......


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for the first-hand review, Tim. I did pay like $60 for the invisible prong I can't find, so I figured it would be similar priced. I'll stick with the regular prong for now.



Tim Bartlett said:


> I saw these today at the Schweikert store in Germany....


Aw, man, I wanna go there.

Laura


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Tim Bartlett said:


> I saw these today at the Schweikert store in Germany. I was going to get one for the novelty factor, but the $60 price tag was too much for something I would never use. They have VERY tiny prongs that you can see from the link and rattle around like crazy because of all the metal. Stick with the original pinch collar.......


Oh HO! Did you buy us all presents while you were in Schweikert?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

They have VERY tiny prongs that you can see from the link and rattle around like crazy because of all the metal. Stick with the original pinch collar.......

I thought as much: Probably useful on the Chinese Crested Hairless Dog....


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Oh HO! Did you buy us all presents while you were in Schweikert?


As soon as I'll be a millionaire I'll throw a G*erman/Europe Dog Sport Equipment Present Patry™ *for the whole board!

P.S.: I just don't have any idea yet how to become a millionaire :mrgreen:.


----------



## Shane Carter (May 25, 2008)

I was at Sprenger personally and got mine. I have had one for about 3 month now. I have used it on my ABs and it really did not do much with them and it seemed to not give the correction that regular prong does. 
I think it would do well with short hair dogs but not furries. 
Tim is right that they make a ton of nosie when not on the dog. They are slick looking and they will be coming out with a non-prong version later this year as well.
You can remove the prongs just like the other collars but it is difficult. I think if the lengthened the prongs the collar would work pretty well.
Hope this helps

Hankdad/Shane


----------

